
Internet is Broken: iOS 9 ad-blocking reactions and perspectives - pony_unicorn
https://internetisbroken.org/
======
slick_bastard
It looks pretty nice but i don't understand, what to do with it. Fap?

~~~
pony_unicorn
Fapping is always an option, but you can also look up news on the issue, keep
track of what's happening and if the whole ad blocking mobile initiative is
panning out :)

